# Sami



## Sami (Mar 6, 2017)

For the first time I noticed a musty or moldy smell coming from my watercolor pallet. When I opened my pallet there looked to be a mesh or webby substance forming over one of my colors. Has anyone noticed that happening?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

its mold. if you cannot clean it properly better to throw it all away. most likely you had too much water residue when you stored your palette.

http://www.artistsnetwork.com/art-blogs/the-artists-magazine-blog/moldy-watercolors


----------

